# Compiling vmware-tools [solved]

## tomwatts

Hey all!

I'm trying to install the vmware tools on my Gentoo guest as laid out in http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Install_Gentoo_on_VMware#Installing_VMware_Tools, but I keep running into the following errors:

```
None of the pre-built vmmemctl modules for VMware Tools is suitable for your

running kernel.  Do you want this program to try to build the vmmemctl module

for your system (you need to have a C compiler installed on your system)?

[yes]

Using compiler "/usr/bin/gcc". Use environment variable CC to override.

What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running

kernel? [/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r3/build/include]

Extracting the sources of the vmmemctl module.

Building the vmmemctl module.

Using 2.6.x kernel build system.

make: Entering directory `/tmp/vmware-config0/vmmemctl-only'

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r3/build/include/.. SUBDIRS=$PWD SRCROOT=$PWD/. modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r3'

  CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config0/vmmemctl-only/os.o

In file included from /tmp/vmware-config0/vmmemctl-only/os.c:39:

/tmp/vmware-config0/vmmemctl-only/compat_wait.h:37:5: warning: "VMW_HAVE_EPOLL" is not defined

/tmp/vmware-config0/vmmemctl-only/compat_wait.h:43:5: warning: "VMW_HAVE_EPOLL" is not defined

In file included from /tmp/vmware-config0/vmmemctl-only/os.c:39:

/tmp/vmware-config0/vmmemctl-only/compat_wait.h:60: error: conflicting types for 'poll_initwait'

include/linux/poll.h:65: error: previous declaration of 'poll_initwait' was here

make[2]: *** [/tmp/vmware-config0/vmmemctl-only/os.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [_module_/tmp/vmware-config0/vmmemctl-only] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r3'

make: *** [vmmemctl.ko] Error 2

make: Leaving directory `/tmp/vmware-config0/vmmemctl-only'

Unable to build the vmmemctl module.

```

All of the modules that the install script tries to compile are failing in the same manner. Anyone know what might be going on?

Thanks in advance!Last edited by tomwatts on Tue Apr 08, 2008 1:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## loisl

Hai,

have You tried emerge open-vm-tools

----------

## tomwatts

Not technically a solution to the compiling error, but the open-vm-tools worked. Thanks for the tip.

----------

## tazinblack

Is there anything new about compiling the original vmware-tools?

----------

## blaklite

hi,

I have been struggling with this problem and what I can remember from doing the same on Debian a while ago is that a patch is required for the VMware-tools, that are supplied with VMware (Workstation in my case). Because the kernel changes so often apparently it is common for this to break the tools version you are using. but as to where to find the patch, or even if there is  a list of such things I couldn't say but I hope that helps (a little). I've googled and searched all-over and it's giving me a headache.

I could be completely wrong so pls don't bite my head off. I'm gonna try the solution mentioned above and see if that will allow me to finish what I have started.

Good luck.

B

----------

## tazinblack

 *blaklite wrote:*   

> hi,
> 
> I have been struggling with this problem and what I can remember from doing the same on Debian a while ago is that a patch is required for the VMware-tools, that are supplied with VMware (Workstation in my case). Because the kernel changes so often apparently it is common for this to break the tools version you are using. but as to where to find the patch, or even if there is  a list of such things I couldn't say but I hope that helps (a little). I've googled and searched all-over and it's giving me a headache.
> 
> I could be completely wrong so pls don't bite my head off. I'm gonna try the solution mentioned above and see if that will allow me to finish what I have started.
> ...

 

Hey,

thanks for the tip. I started to use open-vm-tools, too. I haven't found a different behavior compared to the original vmware-tools until now.

So why shouldn't I use them?

----------

## blaklite

have only just installed "open-vm-tools" so I can't say as yet, but I would say the main reason that you might not want to use them is that they  don't appear to have had a "stable" release yet. 

edit- http://communities.vmware.com/thread/208963 Is that what i'm looking for.. we shall see

What would be really cool would be for the support to be moved (back?) to the kernel, and an option in the config to allow for all the little tweaks in one place, like f'rinstance certain laptops or embedded systems. It would make the process of building a Linux guest in a VM so much easier, rather than having to trawl through msg boards and wiki's to find the information(sigh).

B

----------

## nuhiNlow

open-vm-tools crashes very often for me.

----------

## nuhiNlow

http://downloads.sourceforge.net/project/open-vm-tools/open-vm-tools/2009.10.15/open-vm-tools-2009.10.15-201664.tar.gz?use_mirror=softlayer

newer version not in portage. i'm going to compile it myself and see if i have any better luck.........

----------

## tazinblack

this is a bit off topic, sorry for that.

Does anybody know if there is/will be a sync driver in open-vm-tools?

It seems that my gentoo-vm will not work correctly together with the VMWare VCB.

In my esx-logs I find the lines :

```

Script /usr/sbin/pre-freeze-script not found in VM.

About to engage SYNC driver, freeze Timeout 15 sec.

Sync driver not installed or not supported in guest.

Starting to snapshot VM.

```

Looks like VCB is trying to take a snapshot and the quiescing of the disks does not work. So this can lead to an inconsistent backup.

This is not very nice  :Sad: 

I hope this will work with future versions of open-vm-tools.

----------

## limbo

Hi!

I am stickin in that problem too. So @nuhiNlow: actually there are ebuild(s) in the offical tree. Any success with the new version? do you know whats the difference between open-vm-tools and open-vm-tools-kmod is? Is this open-vm-tools-kmod package the patchset what blaklite is talking about? that would be wonderful, because i need following features:

-) give back unused RAM to host

-) give back unused CPU to host

those features are in the native vmware-tools, but i don't know, if they are in that open thingy?

Greetz, Limbo

----------

## tazinblack

Since I've done some updates to my esx-servers (Build something near 196000) the original vmware-tools (.tgz) are fine to install on gentoo.

And so I switch back to them again!

----------

## nuhiNlow

which esx are you using?

which kernel on your guests?

----------

## nuhiNlow

 *limbo wrote:*   

> Hi!
> 
> I am stickin in that problem too. So @nuhiNlow: actually there are ebuild(s) in the offical tree. Any success with the new version? do you know whats the difference between open-vm-tools and open-vm-tools-kmod is? Is this open-vm-tools-kmod package the patchset what blaklite is talking about? that would be wonderful, because i need following features:
> 
> -) give back unused RAM to host
> ...

 

i couldn't get the newer open-vm tools to work without crashing, either

----------

## tazinblack

 *nuhiNlow wrote:*   

> which esx are you using?
> 
> which kernel on your guests?

 

I use esx 3.5 at the moment and I thing kernel ist 2.6.27 (gentoo-sources).

I can tell you details tomorrow. I hope I won't forget.

----------

## tazinblack

 *tazinblack wrote:*   

>  *nuhiNlow wrote:*   which esx are you using?
> 
> which kernel on your guests? 
> 
> I use esx 3.5 at the moment and I thing kernel ist 2.6.27 (gentoo-sources).
> ...

 

...here you are :

Esx-Version is 3.5 build 199239 (updated over update manager).

Kernel is 2.6.27-gentoo-r7 on amd64 platform.

Maybe you'll have more fun with these newer vmware-tools   :Wink: 

----------

## tazinblack

oh, there's another thing that I found out.

You need to have a newer compiler to compile the tools

```
gcc-config -l

 [1] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.2

 [2] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.3.2 *

```

and if your kernel is build with the older version of gcc the install script is asking you if you really want this.

Don't know what happens if you ignore this. I used to rebuild the kernel first with the new compiler and started to run vmware-config-tools.pl afterwards again.

----------

## limbo

Hi all!

I've the same problem, not able to install the native vmware-tools. Where you successful with the new compiler?

bye, Limbo

----------

## limbo

by the way: is there a documentation about all that packages arround vmware, like vmware-modules for instance? Is it a pendant to the modules coming with vmware-tools? I need the 2 features from the native vmware-tools: give back unneeded RAM and give back unneeded CPU to the host. I think these 2 are possible with the native tools. but is it possible too with other methods/packages... ?

----------

